# Intel: Massiver Einbruch bei Finanzzahlen, auch wegen Arc-Grafikkarten



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel: Massiver Einbruch bei Finanzzahlen, auch wegen Arc-Grafikkarten*

					Intel hat in seinem letzten Earnings Call ein schwaches zweites Quartal 2022 vermeldet. Vor allem der Rückgang der Nachfrage im Mobilsegment, die harte Konkurrenz durch AMD und die hohen Verluste durch die eigenen Arc-Grafikkarten machen dem Unternehmen zu schaffen. Lesen Sie dazu im Folgenden mehr. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel: Massiver Einbruch bei Finanzzahlen, auch wegen Arc-Grafikkarten*


----------



## onkel-foehn (29. Juli 2022)

Das wird schon wieder INTEL !
Einfach den Pat machen / trommeln lassen ...   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Kondar (29. Juli 2022)

naja das mit den Arc-Grafikkarten hätte wirklich besser laufen können.
Weniger gemeint ist da die Leistung sondern die Kommunikation von Intel.
Es wirft eben ein schlechtes Bild auf Intel und den Arc-Grafikkarten wenn sich die Tester die Karten selber aus dem
Ausland importieren müssen und dann -oh wunder- zu einem schlechten Ergebniss kommen.
Wäre deutlich besser wenn Intel das ala Bananen vermarketet hätte =>
Hier sind die Karten; laufen noch nicht so rund aber es gibt min. jeden Monat ein neuen Treiber.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Das wird schon wieder INTEL !


Pass auf, jetzt machen Sie bald die Schublade auf 

Ansonsten ist es echt schon erschreckend, dass man die Umsatzprognose derartig verfehlt und jetzt scheinbar massive Einbrüche im Umsatz hat. Im Vorjahr (nur bis zum 26.06) machte man Umsatz in Höhe von 19,631 Mrd, in 2022 (bis zum 02.07.) dagegen nur 15,231 Mrd, auf Tage gerechnet hat man also 24,97% Umsatzrückgang zu verzeichnen. Das nenne ich mal eine beschissene Bilanz!

Dazu kommen dann 700Mio mehr an Forschungskosten und damit landet man nach vorjähriger Umsatzrendite von knapp 25% nun bei - 20%, ein Rückgang von 45%!!

Nicht, dass dies aktuell besonders besorgniserregend sein muss, aber es zeigt schon recht deutlich, wie schwer Intel von AMD dann doch getroffen wurde, man versucht an allen Ecken und Enden wieder zurück an die Spitze zu kommen und schafft dies dann vor allem durch massive Beschränkung der Gewinnmargen. Für uns dann am Ende gut so und perfekt, Intel hat genug Kapital um das Spiel eine lange Zeit zu spielen und wenn wir nun HEDT CPUs für mittlerer dreistellige Beträge bekommen (so sehe ich das, ein 8+8 wäre ohne AMD sicherlich HEDT und vierstellig), dann kann ich damit gut leben.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. Juli 2022)

Einmal die negativen Nachrichten gebündelt:

Optane wird jetzt wirklich eingestellt
SapphireRapids ist immer noch nicht wirklich da
Arc ist immer noch nicht wirklich da
AlderLake kann im Mobilmarkt nicht genügend geliefert werden


----------



## wurstkuchen (29. Juli 2022)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Pr3sid3nt (29. Juli 2022)

Verluste heißen nicht, dass man am Ende "miese" macht. Das wird sicher auch nicht der Fall sein, daher...weitermachen.


----------



## projectneo (29. Juli 2022)

Da kann man nur drauf warten, dass im nächsten Jahr das Thema ARC komplett eingestampft wird oder deutlich reduziert auf iGPUs umgebaut wird.


----------



## gorgg (29. Juli 2022)

Erstmals wird in der Earnings Presentation auch "competitive pressure" erwähnt


----------



## Linmoum (29. Juli 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Für uns dann am Ende gut so und perfekt, Intel hat genug Kapital um das Spiel eine lange Zeit zu spielen und wenn wir nun HEDT CPUs für mittlerer dreistellige Beträge bekommen (so sehe ich das, ein 8+8 wäre ohne AMD sicherlich HEDT und vierstellig), dann kann ich damit gut leben.


Welches "Kapital" denn? Intel braucht aktuell mehr denn je die Milliarden aus dem Chips Act. Für Endkunden kommt zudem die bereits durch die Medien geisternde +20% Preiserhöhung, das hat Pat gestern quasi bestätigt. Da ist nichts mit günstigeren Produkten, Intel braucht dringend den höheren ASP als Ausgleich. 

Das hier ist ein Desaster vor dem Herrn für Intel und die werden noch lange brauchen, um sich davon zu erholen. Wenn überhaupt. Wer weiß, wann SPR endlich mal fertig ist und ob es auch in zwei Jahren noch Arc für den Desktop überhaupt gibt.


----------



## beastyboy79 (29. Juli 2022)

Tja, schade das der Miningmarkt gerade komplett weggebrochen ist.
Da könnte man jetzt nur noch die Gamer beglücken, aber die sind auch immer so anspruchsvoll und wollen Leistung anstatt Performance von vor zwei Jahren. Nur irgendwie gibt es da nix zu kaufen, und wenn dann nur über die Seidenstraße. Kein Wunder also für 500Mio Verlust. Wer nix anbietet, kann nix verkaufen, kann keine Umsätze und Erträge erwirtschaften.
Und Client Computing ist rückläufig? Ja da schau her, sind die Unternehmen jetzt etwa alle für WfH ausgestattet mit Laptops etc? Das war alles nicht vorauszusehen.


----------



## Atma (29. Juli 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Desaster vor dem Herrn für Intel und die werden noch lange brauchen, um sich davon zu erholen. Wenn überhaupt. Wer weiß, wann SPR endlich mal fertig ist und ob es auch in zwei Jahren noch Arc für den Desktop überhaupt gibt.


Ein Desaster ist nur deine Überdramatisierung, du tust so als stünde Intel kurz vor der Insolvenz. Wenn ich allein schon lese "Intel wird noch lange brauchen um sich davon zu erholen. Wenn überhaupt"  Bis auf einen kleinen Aussetzer Ende 2017 hat Intel all die vergangenen Jahre fette Milliardengewinne eingefahren, dem Unternehmen geht es nach wie vor sehr gut.

Abgesehen davon waren die Zahlen für Q1/22 schon durchwachsen und die Aussichten für Q2/22 eher schlecht. Arc verspätet, Sapphire Rapids schon deutlich verspätet und AMD macht enorm Druck. Die nun vorgelegten Zahlen kommen also keineswegs überraschend. Einfach mal weniger die Dramaqueen spielen und sachlich bleiben


----------



## BladerzZZ (29. Juli 2022)

Ich sag mal so der Boom in der Corona Zeit geht zurück, dazu Konkurrenz von AMD, schlechte und kaum „verfügbare“ Grafikkarten von Intel, Apple mit M1 und M2 Chips und Käufer, die es satt haben auch immer mehr Watt an Verbrauch in neuen CPU Gens vorgesetzt zu bekommen + starke Konkurrenz im Business Umfeld egal ob AI, Server CPU etc. Da ist doch klar das Intel da Einbußen hat und nicht weiter mit neuen Rekorden um sich werfen kann… ich finde es auch sehr seltsam das Firmen es kritisch sehen, dass wenn nicht jedes Quartal zum Vorjahr neue Rekorde gebrochen werden, es schlecht aussieht obwohl das Unternehmen im gesamten trotzdem mehr Unsatz und Gewinn erzielt und nur das Wachstum im Vergleich zu Vorjahr etwas niedriger ist. Sehr verwerflich!


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Welches "Kapital" denn?


Da wären:


cash and cash equivalents$ 4,390​Short-term investments22,654​Accounts receivable6,063​InventoriesRaw materials1,587​Work in process6,164​Finished goods4,423​* 12,174 *​Assets held for sale32​Other current assets5,275​*Total current assets** 50,588 *​

Damit hat Intel ca. 35 Mrd. Dollar kurzfristig verfügbar! Wenn das mal kein Kapital ist!

Das sind übrigens nur die kurzfristigen, langfristige Assets sind nochmal 120Mrd. Dollar


----------



## gruenerknilch (29. Juli 2022)

Man kann bei solchen Zahlen schon von Desaster sprechen....
Der Wal ist einfach zu fett und träge geworden
Das GPU Thema wurde mal sowas von verkackt, zu spät, zu langsam

Man hätte während des Mining Booms den perfekten Einstieg erwischen können, auch das hat man verschlafen.

Dienstag kommen die AMD Zahlen, paar Wochen später folgt Nvidia - ich bin gespannt


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Desaster vor dem Herrn für Intel und die werden noch lange brauchen, um sich davon zu erholen. Wenn überhaupt. Wer weiß, wann SPR endlich mal fertig ist und ob es auch in zwei Jahren noch Arc für den Desktop überhaupt gibt.


Ob das ein Desaster ist, kommt sicherlich auf die Sichtweise an, ganz sicher ist es aber kein Weltuntergang und in irgendeiner Form (auch wenn mich die deutliche Höhe überascht) erwartbar gewesen. 

Intel wird das sehr gut wegstecken und kompensieren können, dazu zeigt es ja nur wie man auf die Konkurenz Druck ausübt, nämlich über die Gewinnspanne die man hier eben Overall um 45% gesenkt hat. Natürlich rechnet man nicht so und die resources of development sind ja für zukünftige Generationen, die wir hier gar nicht sehen. Aber dennoch zeigt uns das Ganze schon, dass man auf den Markt reagiert hat und das man eben auf AMD reagiert hat. Durch den durchaus immensen Druck den AMD ausübt, dabei geht es oftmals nicht um den längsten Balken im Diagramm, sondern um Lieferbarkeit, Skalierbarkeit, Support, Service und vor allem TotalCosts.


gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Man kann bei solchen Zahlen schon von Desaster sprechen....


Wie gesagt, kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Für mich ist es kein Desaster, im Gegenteil ein Jahr ohne Gewinn kann gut und gerne kommen, auch für mich als Unternehmer. Klingt doof? Ist es aber nicht, Intel hat im Bereich R&D eine Menge investiert und gerade mit Blick auf AL und RL, aber insbesonder auch ML sicherlich einiges gut gemacht und wichtige Punkte geschaffen, die ihr Geld wert sind. Dazu musste man in die Fertigung investieren und jetzt wo es läuft, wird das das Geschäft von Morgen wieder ankurbeln. Um eben nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren, muss man dann kurzfristig Preise der Konkurenz covern und das schlägt halt voll auf die Umsatzrendite durch, was sich Intel hier aber mehr als erlauben kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Pass auf, jetzt machen Sie bald die Schublade auf
> 
> Ansonsten ist es echt schon erschreckend, dass man die Umsatzprognose derartig verfehlt und jetzt scheinbar massive Einbrüche im Umsatz hat. Im Vorjahr (nur bis zum 26.06) machte man Umsatz in Höhe von 19,631 Mrd, in 2022 (bis zum 02.07.) dagegen nur 15,231 Mrd, auf Tage gerechnet hat man also 24,97% Umsatzrückgang zu verzeichnen. Das nenne ich mal eine beschissene Bilanz!
> 
> ...



AMD ist zwar allgemein der Hauptkonkurrent, aber das war in den Erwartungen schon berücksichtigt. Dass man noch einmal weit hinter diesen zurückgeblieben ist, liegt an Intel selbst.

Letzten August hat man groß die Werbetrommel gerührt, wie man 2023 und darüber hinaus so richtig durchstarten will:
1. Alder Lake
2. Ponte Vecchio
3. Arc
4. Sapphire Rapids
und das alles ~im ersten Halbjahr, auch wenn natürlich nie konkrete Daten genannt werden.
5. 1 Jahr nach Alder Lake Produktionsbeginn von Meteor Lake
6. In Folge jedes Jahr ein neuer Fullnode.

Als Spezialist für binäre Digitalprodukte kann Intel aber offensichtich nur von 0 bis 1 zählen. Auf Punkte 2, 3, 4, 5 und 6 wartet man bislang vergeblich.

Und das verschiebt den Umsatz nicht einfach nach hinten, sondern lässt ihn ganz ausfallen:
- Die Hardware von Arc scheint geeignet, um sich mit ähnlich großen RX 6000 und RTX 3000 anzulegen. Aber jetzt kommen die Intel-Karten erst in den Handel, wenn RX 7000 und RTX 4000 greifbar werden und ehe die Intel-Treiber das Potenzial in mehr als einer handvoll Spiele freisetzen können, scheint noch einige zusätzliche Zeit nötig zu sein. Damit ist die ganze Alchemistgeneration nur noch zu Ramschpreisen vermarktbar.
- Ähnliches könnte auch Ponte Vecchio gegen Lovelace drohen. Die USA haben ja sogar ein Ampere-Interimssystem geordert, weil Aurora ewig nicht vorankommt.
- Sapphire Rapids wäre Milan vermutlich überlegen gewesen und in der HBM-Version auch Milan-X, der zudem reichlich langsam in den Markt kam. Stattdessen muss Intel jetzt gegen Genoa antreten – und das vermutlich nicht einmal zum Launch, sondern verspätet.
- Noch extermer ist dies gegen Raphael: Statt Meteor Lake erwartet man jetzt, dass Raptor Lake als Mini-Refresh ein volles Jahr gegen Zen 4 antreten muss, wo Alder Lake doch schon eher nur knapp vor Zen 3 lag.
- Die Fertigungsversprechen werden zwar weiterhin erneuert, aber immer unwahrscheinlicher. Letztes Jahr hieß es, 2024 kommen PowerVias mit 20A. Jetzt sind die auf 18A verschoben und zwischen dem und Meteor Lake müssten ab Herbst 2023 nicht nur 20A, sondern auch noch Intel 3 erscheinen. Das ist beinahe schon ein Fullnode pro Quartal.

Intel kann von Glück sagen, dass Ada scheinbar extrem stromhungrig wird und dass auch Zen 4 scheinbar etwas kleinere Brötchen bäckt als Zen 2 gegenüber Zen 1, solange nicht der scheineteure V-Cache ins Spiel kommt. Gut möglich also, dass man trotz der Verzögerungen weiterhin mithalten kann. Aber die selbst geschürten Erwartungen werden nicht annähernd erfüllt.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Juli 2022)

Kondar schrieb:


> Weniger gemeint ist da die Leistung sondern die Kommunikation von Intel.



Das kann man nicht schönreden, im Moment sind die Dinger eine absolut Pleite und nur für risikofreudige Naturen interessant, die darauf setzen, dass Intel die Probleme schnell in den Griff bekommt.



projectneo schrieb:


> Da kann man nur drauf warten, dass im nächsten Jahr das Thema ARC komplett eingestampft wird oder deutlich reduziert auf iGPUs umgebaut wird.



Das wird garantiert nicht passieren. Sie haben noch zwei weitere Generationen an der Hand (Battlemage und Celestial), die auf die schon fast fertig sind. Weitere sind wohl in der Entwicklung.

Um die, ohne zumindest Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben, wegzuwerfen, ist es noch zu früh. AMD hat ja auch Vega eingeführt, obwohl die Probleme des HBM weiterhin vorhanden waren. Prinzipbedingte Probleme, wie bei Larabee oder AMDs HBM Abenteuer, sind nicht vorhanden.

Intel wird sich da wohl durchbeißen müssen. In drei Jahren sind dann auch die Treiber (wohl hoffentlich) auch in einem akzeptablen Zustand. Dann spricht auch nichts gegen eine Fortführung. Vermutlich sind die Generationen 4-6 schon irgendwie in Entwicklung.



Atma schrieb:


> Ein Desaster ist nur deine Überdramatisierung, du tust so als stünde Intel kurz vor der Insolvenz.



Wenn auf einem die wunderbare Umsatzrendite flöten geht und gleichzeitig der Umsatz sinkt, dann kann man schon von einem Desaster sprechen. Ein Insolvenz hat niemand ins Gespräch gebracht, aber Intel sollte diesen Pfad schleunigst verlassen. Es gibt genug Beispiele, dass auch ein Gigant sowas nicht ewig aushält.



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Der Wal ist einfach zu fett und träge geworden



Das kann man ihnen definitiv nicht vorwerfen. Intel expandiert in neue Märkte und wandelt sich.



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Das GPU Thema wurde mal sowas von verkackt, zu spät, zu langsam



Und?

Mit den Karten passt fast alles, die Treiber sind das Problem. Da wird Intel noch dran feilen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2022)

Also dass Intel ohne einmalige Sonderbelastungen einen Quartalsverlust schreibt, ist schon sehr, sehr selten. Und dass es dann nicht mal eine Gewinnwarnung im Vorfeld gab, ist noch kurioser. Jetzt schauen alle auf AMD (2.8.) und Nvidia (24.8.). Mal sehen, ob die es besser machen.


----------



## BigBoymann (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> AMD ist zwar allgemein der Hauptkonkurrent, aber das war in den Erwartungen schon berücksichtigt. Dass man noch einmal weit hinter diesen zurückgeblieben ist, liegt an Intel selbst.


Das man hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben ist, ist ja ebenso meine Überaschung, allerdings sind die Zahlen von Intel die ich zitiert habe, zumindest habe ich davon nichts gelesen, keine Erwartungen sondern eben Vorjahreszahlen.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hardware von Arc scheint geeignet


ist dem so? 
Ich hab aktuell nur Igor im Kopf der bei der 380er bspw. aufzeigt, dass man meilenweit hinter einer 6400er AMD liegt, noch dazu bei 151% Effizienz



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber die selbst geschürten Erwartungen werden nicht annähernd erfüllt.


Das sehe ich genau so, in meinen Augen war es aber weitesgehend (in der Deutlichkeit bin ich durchaus überascht) klar, es kommen aktuell ja nunmal auch schon wirtschaftliche Probleme hinzu (Ukraine), die eben den Markt durchaus belasten dürften, sowohl direkt wie aber auch indirekt (wenn ich nur überlege, dass wir dieses Jahr ca. 70% mehr Heizkosten haben werden (dabei sind wir noch extrem günstig unterwegs, der Haushalt meiner Eltern zahlt ab Juli 440 EUR für Erdgas! monatlich). Da ist dann eben auch kein Geld für Hardware drin. 

Ich bin mir bei Nvidia und Intel in den letzten Jahren ohnehin nie sicher, ob die ihre eigenen Erwartungen ernst nehmen? Ich meine man publiziert natürlich, dass man die dicksten E*** in der Hose hat, intern wird man aber wissen (zumindest hoffe ich das) das ein schweres Stück Arbeit auf alle zukommt und die Konkurenz nicht geschlafen hat. Bei AMD spricht man in den letzten Jahren, nach einigen Jahren die noch wesentlich schlimmer waren als alles was NV und Intel heute macht) etwas gediegener und erfüllt in meinen Augen oftmals die publizierten Erwartungen (auch wenn ich mir manchmal wünschen würde, dass man doch etwas progressiver zu Werke geht, bspw. sind die AMD Grafikkarten das für mich eindeutig bessere Stück Silizium (DLSS2.0 war der einzige Grund NV vorne zu sehen, da hatte ich mich seinerzeit geirrt und nicht damit gerechnet, dass DLSS mal eine gute Rolle spielen wird).


----------



## Atma (29. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn auf einem die wunderbare Umsatzrendite flöten geht und gleichzeitig der Umsatz sinkt, dann kann man schon von einem Desaster sprechen. Ein Insolvenz hat niemand ins Gespräch gebracht, aber Intel sollte diesen Pfad schleunigst verlassen. Es gibt genug Beispiele, dass auch ein Gigant sowas nicht ewig aushält.


Federn werden alle drei (AMD, Intel, Nvidia) lassen, die fetten Gewinne im Client-Bereich durch Corona und Mining sind endgültig Geschichte. AMD wird sich insgesamt durch das Wachstum bei den Servern noch herauswinden können, dafür werden die restlichen Sparten sehr wahrscheinlich stagnieren oder schrumpfen. Bei Nvidia ist entweder schon im 2. spätestens aber im 3. Quartal mit einer ordentlichen Korrektur zu rechnen.


----------



## user42 (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Intel kann von Glück sagen, dass Ada scheinbar extrem stromhungrig wird



dazu kommen noch die derzeit üppigen Margen der Konkurrenten im GPU Segment. Das sollte eigentlich etwas Spielraum für die Intel GPUs schaffen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also dass Intel ohne einmalige Sonderbelastungen einen Quartalsverlust schreibt, ist schon sehr, sehr selten. Und dass es dann nicht mal eine Gewinnwarnung im Vorfeld gab, ist noch kurioser. Jetzt schauen alle auf AMD (2.8.) und Nvidia (24.8.). Mal sehen, ob die es besser machen.



Der Umsatzrückgang gegenüber Rocket-Lake-Zeiten (!) wird jedenfalls kaum an der Konkurrenz liegen. Intel steht heute im Desktopsegment wesentlich stärker da als 2021, als AMD bis auf das Nischenmodell 5800X3D quasi die gleichen Produkte verkaufte, im Notebookmarkt spielen die Ryzen 6000 trotz ihrer Qualitäten keine große Rolle und Grafikkarten verkaufte Intel vor einem Jahr genausowenig wie heute. Einzig bei den Servern ist man weiter zurückgefallen – aber der ganz große Hit war Ice Lake anno 2021 auch nicht und in den Bereichen, wo man dank AVX512 vor Milan lag, hat man weiterhin Chancen gegen Milan-X.

Während das Ausbleiben erwarteter Verbesserungen also alleine Intel anzulasten ist, müssen die Rückschritte gegenüber dem Vorjahr vor allem auf den schrumpfenden Markt zurückzuführen sein. Der trifft AMD und "wir verkaufen doch gar nicht an Miner"-Nvidia mindestens genauso hart. Möglicherweise aber erst nächstes Quartal – Intel hat einen viel höheren OEM-Anteil und verbucht bereits jetzt die CPUs, die Dell & Co im Herbst verkaufen, während Nvidia den Abschwung möglicherweise erst im dritten Quartal bilanziert.




BigBoymann schrieb:


> ist dem so?
> Ich hab aktuell nur Igor im Kopf der bei der 380er bspw. aufzeigt, dass man meilenweit hinter einer 6400er AMD liegt, noch dazu bei 151% Effizienz



Der allem Anschein nach zum Masochismus neigende Wolfgang Andermahr von Computerbase hat sich mit der A380 durch einen kompletten, extra zusammgestellten Parcours gequält. In Spielen, in denen sie vernünftig läuft, landet sie regelmäßig vor der RX 6400 und könnte im Schnitt auf Niveau der GTX 1650 rauskommen. Das ist für den anvisierten Preis angemessen und lässt für die größeren Modelle, die teils noch einen Speichervorteil gegenüber der etablierten Konkurrenz haben, auf interessante Hardware hoffen.

Aber "Spiele, in denen sie vernünftig läuft" sind im Moment wohl noch nicht einmal die Hälfte des Marktes und wo die Treiber versagen, sieht die Hardware kein Land mehr. Wenn man nicht den richtigen Unterbau hat, wird es sogar noch gruseliger. Theoretisch kann man sowas alles fixen. Aber eigentlich wurde der Marktstart vor gut einem halben Jahr erwartet und die Intel-Treiber sind immer noch nicht Launch-ready. Wie lange wird es also dauern, bis sie gut sind? Ende 2022? Mitte 2023? Anfang 2024? Da vier Generationen Arc mit aufeinander aufbauender Architektur angekündigt wurden, ist eine Weiterentwicklung immerhin garantiert und man dürfte nicht irgendwann im Regen stehen, wie seinerzeit mit der XGI Volari oder ähnlichen Eintagsfliegen. Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen kann man doch _heute_ keine Grafikkarten verkaufen. Selbst wenn Intel die A770 demnächst vorstellt – ich glaube nicht, dass das Ding vor Launch der RTX 4000er Empfehlungen einsammelt. Und nach Start der Next Gen wird Intel seine Preisklassen-Planung vermutlich noch weiter nach unten korrigieren müssen, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Was im Herbst 2021 ein guter Angriff auf die Oberklasse gewesen wäre, dürfte im Frühjahr 2023 nach gegebenfalls abgeschlossener Bananreifung in der unteren Mittelklasse spielen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juli 2022)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Intels CEO Pat Gelsinger bezeichnete das Unternehmensergebnis als "enttäuschend und unterhalb der Standards, die man für das Unternehmen gesetzt hat" und entschuldigte sich bei den Aktionären.


Bei den Aktionären 
Entschuldigt euch lieber mal bei euren (potenziellen) Käufern, wie wäre es mal wieder mit Innovation und Fortschritt, bietet den Kunden neues und deutlich besseres, dann wird sich das auch wieder ändern.


----------



## costa (29. Juli 2022)

Mein Kommentar unter dem Artikel zu Intels geplanten Preiserhöhungen hat sich als sehr prophetisch herausgestellt; Das mindeste was intel tun sollte, ist die Dividende zu streichen, selbst mit den gestrigen CAPEX Kürzungen (die wohl dem US chips act zu verdanken sind, da das geld ist, was intel nicht selbst ausgeben muss) sieht der FCF sehr, sehr düster aus. Intel kann froh sein, wenn AMD ein preiskampf startet, sonst wird das wie 2008 laufen, bloß das dieses Mal intel sehr dumm in die röhre gucken könnte...

Fixkostendegression ist geil wenn man Fabriken  auslasten kann, aber halt ein dezentes problem, wenn es nicht mehr geht und die profitabelsten Marktsegmente einem auch noch wegschmelzen


----------



## Linmoum (29. Juli 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Ein Desaster ist nur deine Überdramatisierung, du tust so als stünde Intel kurz vor der Insolvenz. Wenn ich allein schon lese "Intel wird noch lange brauchen um sich davon zu erholen. Wenn überhaupt"  Bis auf einen kleinen Aussetzer Ende 2017 hat Intel all die vergangenen Jahre fette Milliardengewinne eingefahren, dem Unternehmen geht es nach wie vor sehr gut.


Das Desaster ist ein Fakt. Muss dir nicht gefallen und ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch relativ egal, ob du das für eine Überdramatisierung hältst. Es ist keine, dafür muss man nur auf die nackten Zahlen schauen, Stichwort Gewinnspanne. Im Ürbigen ist es dafür schnurzpiepegal, ob Intel in der Vergangenheit ständig "Milliardengewinne" eingefahren hat. Das spielt keine Rolle. 

Börse und Realität haben nichts mit "das sind ja immer noch Milliarden und aber in der Vergangenheit war das so daher kann das kein Desaster sein" zu tun. Das ist verklärte Realität und so funktioniert das auch nicht.



Atma schrieb:


> Die nun vorgelegten Zahlen kommen also keineswegs überraschend. Einfach mal weniger die Dramaqueen spielen und sachlich bleiben


Unternehmen geben im Voraus Ausblicke auf das kommende Quartal. Genau wie Intel es getan hat und keine (!) Gewinnwarnung oder ähnliches herausgegeben hat. Obwohl sie wussten, dass sie ihre eigens aufgestellte Prognose krachend verfehlen. Die Börse hat mit $18 Milliarden Umsatz gerechnet, Intel hat $15.3 Milliarden geliefert. Das ist mal eben eine Differenz von 15 % (!!). EPS wurden sogar $.70 erwartet, es waren mit $.29 aber nicht einmal die Hälte (!!!) davon. 

Ich meine, wirklich jetzt. Es wäre schön, wenn man sich zumindest ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen würde. Ansonsten würde einem ein "keineswegs überraschend" gar nicht erst in den Sinn kommen. Denn das ist schlicht Quatsch und hier spielt niemand die Dramaqueen. Das einzige, was hier "gespielt" wird, ist etwas herunter und zwar den Earnings Report. Nichts für ungut, Niemand hat mit derart schlechten Zahlen gerechnet.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Damit hat Intel ca. 35 Mrd. Dollar kurzfristig verfügbar! Wenn das mal kein Kapital ist!


Wenn du weißt, dass du in naher Zukunft massenweise Milliarden in deine Fabs pumpen musst und wirst, dann würde ich von "verfügbar" mal ganz schnell wegkommen. Ich weiß auch jetzt schon, was bei Gas- und Strompreisen auf mich zukommen wird. Sowas berücksichtigt man in etwaigen Kalkulationen schon, sonst kommt nämlich das böse Erwachen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> AMD ist zwar allgemein der Hauptkonkurrent, aber das war in den Erwartungen schon berücksichtigt. Dass man noch einmal weit hinter diesen zurückgeblieben ist, liegt an Intel selbst.


Jain, Der Server-ASP ging mal eben um 10% zurück. Das liegt nicht an Intel selbst, sondern an vorhandener Konkurrenz. Intel kann keine Preise wie noch vor fünf Jahren mehr verlangen und einen Preiskampf kann sich Intel - eigentlich - gar nicht erlauben. Nun ist Server ja auch nicht nur rein der ASP, sondern eben auch TCO und gerade in der aktuellen Zeit die Effizienz. Da wird auch SPR im direkten Vergleich starke Probleme bekommen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es im Interesse von Intel liegt, hier noch mehr bzw. größere Rabatte zu gewähren, um die eigenen Xeons an den Mann zu bringen. Das würde nicht funktionieren, wenn man nicht die Hosen runterlassen will.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und dass es dann nicht mal eine Gewinnwarnung im Vorfeld gab, ist noch kurioser.


Die Frage wurde gestern im Call an Gelsinger gerichtet, beantwortet hat er sie nicht. Ich verstehe es aber auch nicht, obwohl es zu Intels Strategie unter ihm passt: Probleme und Verzögerungen verschweigen, bis man nicht mehr drumherum kommt, sie der Öffentlichkeit benennen zu müssen.



Atma schrieb:


> Federn werden alle drei (AMD, Intel, Nvidia) lassen, die fetten Gewinne im Client-Bereich durch Corona und Mining sind endgültig Geschichte. AMD wird sich insgesamt durch das Wachstum bei den Servern noch herauswinden können, dafür werden die restlichen Sparten sehr wahrscheinlich stagnieren oder schrumpfen. Bei Nvidia ist entweder schon im 2. spätestens aber im 3. Quartal mit einer ordentlichen Korrektur zu rechnen.


Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum AMD und NV derart federn lassen sollten. Gut, bei NV ist es deswegen wahrscheinlich, weil der ganze Mining-Umsatz in hohem Maße wegbrechen wird. Da ist aber nicht "der Markt" per se für verantwortlich. Wenn man das aus den letzten Quartalen aufsplitten und den bereinigten non-Mining-Umsatz mit den kommenden Quartalen vergleichen würde, sehe ich da nicht zwingend einen derartigen Einbruch, wie ihn Intel gerade erlebt.

Bei AMD noch weniger. Dass die CG-Sparte mal eben um rund 20% an Umsatz einbüßt oder der operative Gewinn um fast 30% zurückgeht, wird nicht passieren. Wenn man das AMD unter Su verfolgt hat, dann weiß man bei ihr mittlerweile auch ganz genau, dass sie ihre Ausblicke für das jeweils kommende Quartal bzw. den Jahresausblick bereits immer extrem konservativ ansetzt und schon für ggf. auftretende Eventualität anpasst. Auch das ist eine große Stärke gegenüber dem Dampfplauderer Pat, der Zeit dafür hat, AMD irgendwo im Rückspiegel zu sehen, statt sich um sein Unternehmen zu kümmen. Die Aussage wird ihm zukünftig auch noch mehrmals um die Ohren fliegen.

Sony hat im abgelaufenen Quartal übrigens mehr PS5 verkauft, als noch im gleichen Vorjahreszeitraum. Der Gaming-Markt als solcher ist also nicht pauschal gesätigt oder rückläufig.


----------



## NewBie (29. Juli 2022)

Und in Cupertino freut man sich über steigende Verkäufe und somit einen steigenden Börsenkurs. 
Was als Chef sein Handeln und Tun sehr bestätigt.
Analysten und PR hin oder her, am Ende zeigen´s immer die nackten Zahlen wie es weiter geht.
Aber auch dieses Quartal wandert in die Akten und weiter geht´s.


----------



## cunhell (29. Juli 2022)

Klingt irgendwie schon anders als damals im Herbst 21:
https://www.golem.de/news/intel-ceo...-wir-haben-das-beste-produkt-2110-160119.html

Cunhell


----------



## Freiheraus (29. Juli 2022)

Dieses Quartal war wohl ein Schach Pat.


----------



## onkel-foehn (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also dass Intel ohne einmalige Sonderbelastungen einen Quartalsverlust schreibt, ist schon sehr, sehr selten. Und dass es dann nicht mal eine Gewinnwarnung im Vorfeld gab, ist noch kurioser.


So´n bißchen abgezeichnet hat es sich aber schon ...   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Intel kann von Glück sagen, dass Ada scheinbar extrem stromhungrig wird und dass auch Zen 4 scheinbar etwas kleinere Brötchen bäckt als Zen 2 gegenüber Zen 1, solange nicht der scheineteure V-Cache ins Spiel kommt.



Dass du sehr intel affin bist ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt, aber dass du nichtmal die News von deinen eigenen Kollegen liest und dann so etwas raushaust ist schon etwas peinlich.
Wie kann etwas für AMD sauteuer sein, wenn sie im Serverbereich 13% mehr dafür verlangen? Und die 13% werden nicht Mehrkosten sein, sonder ein gehöriger Anteil Margensteigerung.
Sapphire Rapids mit HBM dürfte teuer sein, da HBM deutlich teurer wie normaler Ram ist, nur da liest man von dir kein Wort dazu?
Ansonsten gilt auch für dich, wenn du hier behauptest etwas ist sauteuer, dann rechne es uns doch mal genau vor...

Und ich frag mich ernsthaft, wo intel bei Zen4 von Glück reden kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch den Finance Day von AMD gesehen hast? Der Fokus liegt eindeutig auf HPC und nicht auf Desktop Prozessoren für Hinz und Kunz... Und genau da greifen sie auch voll an mit 96C, dann nächstes Jahr Bergamo mit 128C und intel bietet maximal 56C?
Da liegt auch ihr wirkliches Problem, da sie dort AMD als sehr starken Konkurrenten haben und auf der anderen Seite sich bei KI mit Nvidia duellieren wollen, die ebenfalls sehr stark sind.
Und wenn sie da noch weitere Verzögerungen haben und AMD mit Zen5 wirklich auf 256C geht, sieht es halt zappenduster in dem Bereich aus...
Und ja in sehr vielen Bereichen ist der Corecount sehr wichtig.

Und wenn man sich den Umsatzeinbruch anschaut, dann ist das für intel schon desaströs... Da wird intern vermutlich einigen die Hölle heiß gemacht bei den Zahlen. Vor allem hätten sie halt eine Gewinnwarnung aussprechen müssen! Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dies einigen Aktionären in den USA nicht gefallen  und es gegen das Management noch klagen geben wird.


----------



## BxBender (29. Juli 2022)

Ooooch, dabei hatte Koduri es doch großkotzig wie immer herausposaunt äh getrommelt, dass er die Gamer mit Grafikkarten erretten würde.
Dann "müssen" wir ja doch wieder AMD und NVidia kaufen.
So ein "Pech" aber auch.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Juli 2022)

Intel sollte mit diesen Themen Gesprächsthema sein:
1. Karten sind verfügbar
2. Karten haben einen guten Preis
3. Karten haben viel Speicher für ihre Leistungsklasse
4. Von Intel gibt es neue Spielzeuge wie den Serpent Canyon NUC

Intel sollte NICHT mit diesen Themen im Gespräch sein
1. Keine Ahnung Release Termin
2. Keine Ahnung Leistung
3. Keine Ahnung Preis
4. Die Treiber sind Müll.

Wenn man wenigstens mit den guten Gesprächsthemen vertreten wäre, dann wäre der negative Diskussionspunkt mit den schlechten Treiber noch irgendwie auszubügeln.

Vor 12 Monaten hieß es, dass Intel ab Januar 22 angreift. Jetzt ist es Montag August und nicht nur sind die Produkte eine Fehlanzeige, sondern auch das Marketing ist ein Totalausfall. Den Auftritt kürzlich bei Linus Tech Tips kann man nur als 100% Panic Mode bezeichnen. Das ehrt Intel, dass die sowas machen, aber das Marketing hätte schon längst dafür sorgen müssen, dass man das nicht machen muss. 

Ich hab den Eindruck, Intel hat eine Marketingstrategie für den Fall, dass alles glatt läuft, aber nachdem mit dem Release so rein gar nix glatt gelaufen ist war man nicht fähig das Marketing an die Situation anzupassen. Was macht denn ein Spielehersteller wenn er schon wieder verschieben muss? Richtig, noch ein Preview Build für jedes Magazin, noch ein Gameplay in Progress Video für Youtube, noch mehr Marketing um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (29. Juli 2022)

Schlecht für die Aktionäre, aber gut für uns Konsumenten!


----------



## sandworm (29. Juli 2022)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ooooch, dabei hatte Koduri es doch großkotzig wie immer herausposaunt äh getrommelt, dass er die Gamer mit Grafikkarten erretten würde.


Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass es sich beim Radja um einen Doppelagenten in Diensten Nvidias handelt.
Nachdem er AMD fast in den Abgrund gezogen hatte, ist er ja zum Glück zu Intel weiter gezogen.
Aus AMD's sicht kann man da nur sagen, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## SimonG (29. Juli 2022)

Zumal ohne komplett ohne Ankündigung und weit an der Prognose vorbei. Macht keinen guten Eindruck.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. Juli 2022)

projectneo schrieb:


> Da kann man nur drauf warten, dass im nächsten Jahr das Thema ARC komplett eingestampft wird oder deutlich reduziert auf iGPUs umgebaut wird.


Es gibt keinen grundsätzlichen Gegensatz iGPU vs dGPU, Arc nutzt nur (trotz gegenteiligen Marketings) eine andere Architektur als die aktuellen iGPUs. Und Intel muss architektonisch in GPUs insgesamt investieren, damit sie in der Chipletära bestehen können. In dieser werden nur noch APUs gefertigt werden, reine CPUs oder reine GPUs gibt es dann nicht mehr. Entsprechend muss sich Intel ranhalten, bei GPUs konkurrenzfähig zu werden und Nvidia bei CPUs.


----------



## Kondar (29. Juli 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht schönreden, im Moment sind die Dinger eine absolut Pleite und nur für risikofreudige Naturen interessant, die darauf setzen, dass Intel die Probleme schnell in den Griff bekommt.


Stimmt.
Darum schrieb ich ja auch :


> Hier sind die Karten; laufen noch nicht so rund aber es gibt min. jeden Monat ein neuen Treiber.


Das ist dann eine schöne Umschreibung von nur für risikofreudige Naturen interessant, die darauf setzen, dass Intel die Probleme schnell in den Griff bekommt. 

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube das das noch 2022 was wird.....aber hey (hoffendlich) liege ich da falsch.


----------



## migg (29. Juli 2022)

Intel hätte viel mehr Druck machen müssen und auch viel eher mit der Entscheidung  GPU`s zu Bauen anfangen müssen.  Koduri alleine ist nicht fähig, da was funktionierendes zu stemmen, er bräuchte noch jemanden von dem er sich was sagen lässt.  Intel Arc hätte einen Bilderbuchstart hingelegt auch ohne den Highendsektor zu bedienen. Wenn Sie 2020 /21 Ihre Intelkarten  mit einer Leistung von einer RTX 3060 TI oder RTX 3070 wie angekündugt beim Miningboom an Gamer verkauft (zu vernünftigen Preisen) hätten und nicht an Scalper und Miner auf den Markt.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (29. Juli 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dass du sehr intel affin bist ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt, aber dass du nichtmal die News von deinen eigenen Kollegen liest und dann so etwas raushaust ist schon etwas peinlich.
> Wie kann etwas für AMD sauteuer sein, wenn sie im Serverbereich 13% mehr dafür verlangen? Und die 13% werden nicht Mehrkosten sein, sonder ein gehöriger Anteil Margensteigerung.
> Sapphire Rapids mit HBM dürfte teuer sein, da HBM deutlich teurer wie normaler Ram ist, nur da liest man von dir kein Wort dazu?
> Ansonsten gilt auch für dich, wenn du hier behauptest etwas ist sauteuer, dann rechne es uns doch mal genau vor...


Das ist mal wieder typischer Schwachsinn. Thorsten ist eigentlich recht neutral, aber ist ja in der Mode Leuten eine Tendenz zu unterstellen, man scheint ja die Argumente nicht entkräften zu können also versucht man sie zu diskreditieren... ziemlich traurig.
Die 7nm DIE Fläche hat sich um ca. 50% erhöht und die zusätzlichen Fertigungsschritte mal außen vor hast du alleine dadurch deine Kosten deutlich gesteigert. Ihn sauteuer zu nennen ist legitim.
Das was AMD hier hilft, ist dass man deutlich mehr teure CPUs absetzen wird im Verhältnis zur 0815 Server CPU die teilweise nicht mal 1/3 des Preises haben. So kannst du auch die Marge steigern.


----------



## costa (29. Juli 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Das Desaster ist ein Fakt. Muss dir nicht gefallen und ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch relativ egal, ob du das für eine Überdramatisierung hältst. Es ist keine, dafür muss man nur auf die nackten Zahlen schauen, Stichwort Gewinnspanne. Im Ürbigen ist es dafür schnurzpiepegal, ob Intel in der Vergangenheit ständig "Milliardengewinne" eingefahren hat. Das spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> Börse und Realität haben nichts mit "das sind ja immer noch Milliarden und aber in der Vergangenheit war das so daher kann das kein Desaster sein" zu tun. Das ist verklärte Realität und so funktioniert das auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Sapphire Rapids gegen Turin könnte übler als Bulldozer gegen core laufen, wenn intel nicht mal Zeitpleine einhält, wozu es derzeit nach wie vor keine Annzeichen gibt. Und du hast schon recht, das finanzielle Problem wird massive unterschätzt. Intel kann jetzt sich schon die dividende nicht mehr wirklich sich leisten und es wenn erst mal die Fixkostendegression in die andere Richtung kickt steht da schnell ein höheres Milliardenloch. Dieser Quartalsbericht war nur ein Vorgeschmack auf das, was möglich ist, sollte das Severgeschäft weiter bluten und der PC markt schrumpfen. Intels überleben hängt davon ab, dass AMD keinen Preiskampf startet (braucht AMD auch nicht, in den wird Intel gezwungen da man eh rumtrödelt, während AMD und TSMC einfach nur Kurs halten müssen) und keine harte Rezession kommt.  Und das Trimmen des CAPEXs war genau einer der wenigen verblieben Hebel, mit denen der Cashflow verbessert werden könnte. Sieht zusammen nach einer potentiell sehr, sehr üblen Mische aus...


----------



## SFT-GSG (29. Juli 2022)

Aktionäre hassen diesen Trick: Stelle Koduri ein und lasse Ihn Grafikkarten entwickeln.

Hab gehört er geht demnächst zu Nvidia, Jensen braucht noch jemand der die Rinderlederjacke fettet und den Rasen mäht....


----------



## Quake2008 (29. Juli 2022)

Das ist wie mit Google und Bing, wer glaubt das einer den Jahrelangen Vorsprung nur durch einen Deppen aufholen, kann, der bei der Produktion den Blueprint zum Kopierer bringen durfte . 

Intel wird es so schnell nicht schaffen, egal wie viele Profis am Start sind. 

CPU Technisch hat man sich auch ans limit gefahren, vielleicht brint man einfach nur eine CPU mit E-Cores.   

Das geld wird mit mobilen Geräten, Server, HPC etc gemacht, das PC zeug ist nur zum angeben.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. Juli 2022)

sandworm schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass es sich beim Radja um einen Doppelagenten in Diensten Nvidias handelt.
> Nachdem er AMD fast in den Abgrund gezogen hatte, ist er ja zum Glück zu Intel weiter gezogen.
> Aus AMD's sicht kann man da nur sagen, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.



Es gab doch auch das Gerücht, AMD hätte RDNA hinter seinem Rücken entwickeln lassen, also heimlich an ihm vorbei


----------



## Technologie_Texter (30. Juli 2022)

Gibt es für dieses Gerücht auch eine Quelle?


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Gibt es für dieses Gerücht auch eine Quelle?


Ja, dieses Forum 

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

Nochmal etwas zur Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, die ja hier teilweise auch von im Forum schreibenden PCGH Redakteueren vor 2-4 Jahre noch massivst in Frage gestellt wurde.
Falls AMD seine 6,5 Milliarden Umsatz im Q2 2022 den Voraussagen nach schafft, würde sich AMD in sehr dramatischer Weise dem Umsatz von Intel annähern.
6,5 Milliarden zu 15,3 Milliarden wären deutlich dichter an 1/2 Umsatz von Intel denn 1/3, den man schon im Q1 geschafft hat.
AMD hatte im Jahr 2021 alleine ohne Xilinx schon 1/5 des Umsatzes von Intel, wenn ma jetzt bedenkt wo AMD seit 2017 herkommt, ist die Entwicklung *dramatisch! *Ende des Jahres 2017 war man ungefähr bei 1/12 Umsatz (etwas mehr) von Intel*.*
AMD 5,3 Milliarden Umsatz für 2017, Intel 62,76 Milliaden Umsatz für 2017.
AMD macht jetzt in 2022 den Umsatz im Quartal, den sie 2018 und 2019 in einem Jahr gemacht haben.


----------



## DarkWing13 (30. Juli 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Bei den Aktionären
> Entschuldigt euch lieber mal bei euren (potenziellen) Käufern, wie wäre es mal wieder mit Innovation und Fortschritt, bietet den Kunden neues und deutlich besseres, dann wird sich das auch wieder ändern.



Kein Bauer entschuldigt sich bei seinem Milchvieh, wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft, sondern bei seiner Bank.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2022)

Der Milchbauer müsste sich bei deren Kunden entschuldigen, wenn die Milch nicht gut ist.
Die Kunden kaufen keine schlechtere Milch, zu höheren Preisen.


----------



## Locutosz (30. Juli 2022)

Nachdem man, 10 Jahre lang, die Kunden mit 100Mhz/Jahr mehr abgespeist hat, hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Wer sich auf seinen Loorbeeren ausruht hat eben nicht mehr verdient. Aber Intel hat doch bestimmt noch was in seinem unteren Schubkasten liegen. Man muss sich einfach nur mal bücken.


----------



## cunhell (30. Juli 2022)

Locutosz schrieb:


> Nachdem man, 10 Jahre lang, die Kunden mit 100Mhz/Jahr mehr abgespeist hat, hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Wer sich auf seinen Loorbeeren ausruht hat eben nicht mehr verdient. Aber Intel hat doch bestimmt noch was in seinem unteren Schubkasten liegen. Man muss sich einfach nur mal bücken.


Die Frage ist , was man dann zu sehen bekommt. Was Tolles oder nur einen nackten Hintern im Maurerdekolletè.

Cunhell


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Juli 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder typischer Schwachsinn. Thorsten ist eigentlich recht neutral, aber ist ja in der Mode Leuten eine Tendenz zu unterstellen, man scheint ja die Argumente nicht entkräften zu können also versucht man sie zu diskreditieren... ziemlich traurig.



Ja das ist typischer Schwachsinn wie wir ihn von dir auch nicht anders gewöhnt sind, aber hey scheinbar kannst du auch nicht richtig lesen, da ich direkt die News angesprochen habe die ihn widerlegt.
Aber hauptsache einen auf dicken Max gemacht... ziemlich traurig so ein Verhalten.
Und nein Thorsten ist halt eben nicht neutral, er ist wie Volker bei CB und das lässt er auch immer wieder durchblicken, dass er pro intel eingestellt ist und eben nicht neutral als Redakteur.

Und nochmal für dich, damit es DU auch verstehst. AMD bietet die Milan-X laut pcgh 13% teurer an, bietet dafür in gewissen Szenarien aber 60% Mehrleistung. Und wäre die Herstellung von Milan-X sauteuer, dann würde der Preis mehr wie nur um 13% steigen, weil AMD möchte sich mit so einem Produkt ja nicht die Marge versauen. Im Gegenteil, sie werden damit ihre Marge noch steigern. Alles andere wäre aus AMD Sicht schlicht und ergreifend dumm.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Die 7nm DIE Fläche hat sich um ca. 50% erhöht und die zusätzlichen Fertigungsschritte mal außen vor hast du alleine dadurch deine Kosten deutlich gesteigert. Ihn sauteuer zu nennen ist legitim.



Ne es ist nicht legitim, da du einfach nur Schwachsinn von dir gibst. Die DIE Fläche hat sich eben nicht erhöht, da hier gestapelt wird und die Speicherbausteine sind sehr klein... Und wenn etwas sehr klein ist bekomme ich bei einer guten Yieldrate deutlich mehr davon aus einem Wafer.
Ergo ist die Herstellung davon nicht sauteuer wie von dir und ihm behauptet. Außer die Yieldrate wäre grottenschlecht, jedoch habe ich das im Bezug auf TSMC und die 7nm Fertigung noch nirgends gelesen...

Dann bleibt noch der zusätzliche Fertigungsschritt, nur was kostet der pro CPU?
25 Dollar? 50 Dollar oder doch 100 Dollar? Oder noch mehr, da ihr schließlich von sauteuer redet.
Es weiß niemand, aber hey es ist ja in Mode gekommen, dass wenn man etwas nicht weiß man einfach mal behauptet es ist sauteuer und dann haben natürlich nur die anderen keine Argumente
Aber schauen wir uns einfach den 5800X und die 3D Variante an. Laut geizhals aktuell eine Differenz von 190€, nehmen wir einfach 200€.
Dann sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Fertigung sauteuer wäre. Und das hat auch einen ganz einfachen Grund, da AMD die Chiplets auch einfach als Milan-X verkaufen könnte, wieso sollen sie sich im Desktop die Marge versauen? Ja dann ist intel vorne, so what? Waren sie die Jahre davor auch im Gaming (9900K) und die Ryzens haben sich trotzdem gut verkauft.
Und wenn man sich dazu die finanziellen Zahlen bei AMD anschaut wird man feststellen, dass die sehr auf Erhöhung der Marge bedacht sind, ergo werden sie den 5800X3D auch so positionieren, dass sie damit viel Geld verdienen.
Und an der Stelle nochmal für dich Milan-X liefert in einigen Szenarien 60% Mehrleistung, kostet aber nur 13% mehr. Wäre es so sauteuer wie ihr behauptet, würde es deutlich mehr kosten bzw. würden wir es gar nicht im Markt sehen.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das was AMD hier hilft, ist dass man deutlich mehr teure CPUs absetzen wird im Verhältnis zur 0815 Server CPU die teilweise nicht mal 1/3 des Preises haben. So kannst du auch die Marge steigern.



Du hast schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung, du nimmst einfach etwas an, für das du keinerlei Beweise hast und unterstellst AMD Dummheit. Sie sind nämlich nicht gezwungen Produkte anzubieten, die ihre Marge drücken...
Nur intel hat aktuell noch dieses Problem vor allem im Datacenterbereich, da ihre Server CPUs einfach deutlich teurer in der Herstellung sind, sie aber massiv die Preise senken mussten. Deswegen macht intel ja auch ihre Art des Chipletverfahrens, da sie sonst auf Dauer gesehen über den Preis nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig sein werden.
Da die Vorteile von Chiplets der Preis und die Skalierbarkeit sind und diese massive Probleme sieht man aktuell sehr in intels Quartalszahlen, einzig der Clientbereich ist von dieser Problematik nicht betroffen, da hat man andere Probleme und zwar den schrumpfenden Markt. Und da intel die Nummer 1 hinsichtlich des Absatzes ist, verlieren sie bei einem schrumpfenden Markt immer! Als kleinerer Player kannst du in diesem Umfeld sogar wachsen, indem vom Marktführer Marktanteile übernommen werden, nur diese Option hat intel nicht. Sie müssen mehr verkaufen, was der Markt aktuell nicht hergibt. Deswegen weiten sie ihr Geschäft auch aus auf GPUs, da man nicht immer auf einen wachsenden Markt setzen kann.


----------



## gerX7a (30. Juli 2022)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Es gab doch auch das Gerücht, AMD hätte RDNA hinter seinem Rücken entwickeln lassen, also heimlich an ihm vorbei


Das ist vollkommener Blödsinn ... wie so vieles andere auch, was um seine Person herum zurechtgesponnen wird.
Koduri war Leiter der 2015 gegründeten RTG und somit ging da gesichert nichts an ihm vorbei. Konkret konnte man mal in einem Bericht zu AMDs GPU-(semicustom-)Entwicklung (_Anfang 2018, wenn ich mich recht erinnere_) lesen, dass er, noch in der Vega-Entwicklung begriffen, nicht sehr erfreut war, dass das obere Management ihm jede Menge Ingenieursarbeitsstunden für Vega gestrichen hatte und man nennenswertes Personal von ihm zur Konsolen-Entwicklung hin verlagerte, worauf er (_gemäß der zitierten Quelle(n) aus der RTG_) anscheinend nicht allzu viel "Lust" gehabt haben soll, da er anscheinend mehr Interesse an der Entwicklung von dedizierten HighPerf-GPUs hatte.
Entsprechend kam sein Sabbatical und die Hinwendung zu Intel auch nicht allzu überraschend, da er hier deutlich mehr Spielraum, Möglichkeiten und Ressourcen sowie pers. Entfaltungsfreiraum zur Verfügung hat. Und offensichtlich scheint man sich bei Intel sicher zu sein, dass er hier sehr viel richtig gemacht hat, denn andernfalls wäre er diesen April nicht schon ("_frühzeitig_") zum _Executive Vice President and General Manager_ der AXG befördert worden und die diversen Probleme und Verzögerungen, die man zurzeit in den Medien diskutiert waren zu der Zeit intern zweifellos schon in vollem Umfang bekannt.

*) Koduri begann seine Karriere damals bei S3, wurde dann bei ATI zum _Director of Advanced Technologies_ befördert, kam durch die Übernahme zu AMD, wechselte dann zu Apple, kam in 2013 als Corp VP zurück zu AMD, übernahm dann die Führung der 2015 gegründeten Radeon Technologies Group und wechselte dann Ende 2017 zu Intel.

**) Was zumeist verkannt wird ist, dass mit der AXG ein komplett neues Geschäftsfeld aufgebaut wird, das bestenfalls mittelfristig wenn nicht gar erst langfristig in vollem Umfang Früchte tragen wird und Rückschläge in der einen oder anderen Form gehören zu so einem vielschichtigen Großprojekt nun einmal schlicht dazu.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. Juli 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja das ist typischer Schwachsinn wie wir ihn von dir auch nicht anders gewöhnt sind, aber hey scheinbar kannst du auch nicht richtig lesen, da ich direkt die News angesprochen habe die ihn widerlegt.


Hast du nicht. Um ihn zu widerlegen müsste man Quellen posten und nicht rumstänkern. Bin aber mal gespannt ob du Belege raushauen kannst dass ich Schwachsinn erzähle 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache einen auf dicken Max gemacht... ziemlich traurig so ein Verhalten.
> Und nein Thorsten ist halt eben nicht neutral, er ist wie Volker bei CB und das lässt er auch immer wieder durchblicken, dass er pro intel eingestellt ist und eben nicht neutral als Redakteur.


Wenn man vielleicht einen AMD Bias hat...
Aber dass du an einer sachlichen Diskussion null interessiert bist hast du ja zu genüge unter Beweis gestellt.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und nochmal für dich, damit es DU auch verstehst. AMD bietet die Milan-X laut pcgh 13% teurer an, bietet dafür in gewissen Szenarien aber 60% Mehrleistung. Und wäre die Herstellung von Milan-X sauteuer, dann würde der Preis mehr wie nur um 13% steigen, weil AMD möchte sich mit so einem Produkt ja nicht die Marge versauen. Im Gegenteil, sie werden damit ihre Marge noch steigern. Alles andere wäre aus AMD Sicht schlicht und ergreifend dumm.


Dann hau doch die Quellen raus. Ist das so schwer für dich deine Aussagen zu untermauern oder bleibt das leeres Geschwätz?
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele dass es ggü. den typischen Epycs keine 13% sind:
Epyc 7343 1624€ vs 7373x 4229€ Preisdifferenz:  ca. 2,6x
Epyc 7543 3581€ vs 7573x 6359€ Preisdifferenz: ca. 1,77x
Epyc 7763 4920€ vs 7773x 8767€ Preisdifferenz: ca. 1,78x
Quelle: https://geizhals.de/?cat=cpuamdam4&xf=16686_Epyc+7003

AMD nutzt die Situation, dass man mit Milan-X wesentlich mehr hochpreis Server CPUs verkaufen kann wie vorher mit den sehr nieschigen Sondermodellen. Dadurch hast du die Margensteigerung.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ne es ist nicht legitim, da du einfach nur Schwachsinn von dir gibst. Die DIE Fläche hat sich eben nicht erhöht, da hier gestapelt wird und die Speicherbausteine sind sehr klein... Und wenn etwas sehr klein ist bekomme ich bei einer guten Yieldrate deutlich mehr davon aus einem Wafer.
> Ergo ist die Herstellung davon nicht sauteuer wie von dir und ihm behauptet. Außer die Yieldrate wäre grottenschlecht, jedoch habe ich das im Bezug auf TSMC und die 7nm Fertigung noch nirgends gelesen...


Selbst bei einer 100% Yieldrate wirds teuer. Du hast ca. 50% mehr effektive DIE-Fläche egal ob man sie nun Stackt oder nicht. Der 3D-Cache muss trotzdem aus dem Wafer gefertigt werden also wirst du ca. 50% mehr Waferfläche nutzen müssen. Die gibts nicht kostenlos.
Ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel:
CPU Die 70% Yield bei einem Preis von 1 Preiseinheit pro belichteten DIE macht 1,43 Preiseinheiten pro funktionierendem CPU-DIE
Nun kommt ein 40% so großer 3D Cache mit 100% Yield. (Abschätzung zur sicheren Seite) Den gibts zum Preis von 0,4 Preiseinheiten.
Es kommt also Pro CPU Die ca. 28% höhere Kosten dazu.
Und das berücksichtigt nichtmal weitere Fertigungsschritte wie das Abschleifen oder Stacken.
Das bedeutet, dass der Rest mindestens 1,6 Preiseinheiten/CPU Die kosten muss damit man mit 13% Preiserhöhung *keinen *Margenverlust hätte. Und das halte ich für unrealistisch.
Wenn ich aber mal den Vergleich zum 7763 und 7773x ziehe dann sind es plötzlich 78% mehr und damit habe ich ziemlich sicher nicht nur die Kosten sondern auch die höhere Marge erzielt.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> 25 Dollar? 50 Dollar oder doch 100 Dollar? Oder noch mehr, da ihr schließlich von sauteuer redet.
> Es weiß niemand, aber hey es ist ja in Mode gekommen, dass wenn man etwas nicht weiß man einfach mal behauptet es ist sauteuer und dann haben natürlich nur die anderen keine Argumente


So wie du der durchgehend behauptet AMD kann mit 13% Preiserhöhung die Marge steigern aber nicht einen einzigen Beleg vorlegt?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber schauen wir uns einfach den 5800X und die 3D Variante an. Laut geizhals aktuell eine Differenz von 190€, nehmen wir einfach 200€.
> Dann sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die Fertigung sauteuer wäre. Und das hat auch einen ganz einfachen Grund, da AMD die Chiplets auch einfach als Milan-X verkaufen könnte, wieso sollen sie sich im Desktop die Marge versauen? Ja dann ist intel vorne, so what? Waren sie die Jahre davor auch im Gaming (9900K) und die Ryzens haben sich trotzdem gut verkauft.
> Und wenn man sich dazu die finanziellen Zahlen bei AMD anschaut wird man feststellen, dass die sehr auf Erhöhung der Marge bedacht sind, ergo werden sie den 5800X3D auch so positionieren, dass sie damit viel Geld verdienen.
> Und an der Stelle nochmal für dich Milan-X liefert in einigen Szenarien 60% Mehrleistung, kostet aber nur 13% mehr. Wäre es so sauteuer wie ihr behauptet, würde es deutlich mehr kosten bzw. würden wir es gar nicht im Markt sehen.


459 vs 269 sind ein Kostenunterschied von satten 70%. Damit erhöht man ja gerade seine Marge im Desktop Segment. Zumal Chiplets durch die Flexibilität ja gerade erlauben durch die ganzen Lineups das Angebot so zu steuern, dass die Margen möglichst hoch bleiben.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du hast schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung, du nimmst einfach etwas an, für das du keinerlei Beweise hast und unterstellst AMD Dummheit. Sie sind nämlich nicht gezwungen Produkte anzubieten, die ihre Marge drücken...


Du erinnerst mich gerade richtig stark an Dunning-Kruger. 
Nebenbei hast du anscheinend nicht mal verstanden was geschrieben wurde oder es einfach nicht gelesen. Ich habe nirgends behauptet AMD würde die Marge senken. Müssen sie auch nicht denn ggü. den normalen Server CPUs kann man sich preislich Massiv absetzen 
Strategisch macht AMD zur Zeit alles richtig.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (30. Juli 2022)

@gerX7a

Was das Gerücht unterstreicht: Nach Koduri's Abgang ist man gegenüber Nvidia wieder konkurrenzfähig - und steigert sich. Das gab es vorher nicht. Die Steigerung von RDNA auf RDNA2 ist im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Generationen schon enorm.


----------



## Jan8419 (31. Juli 2022)

Das Problem hat doch AMD schon das sie wesentlich weniger Grakas verkaufen weil sie schlechter sind.  Das muss doch auch Intel wissen.  Da brauch man doch nicht auch noch etwas veröffentlichen was so gut wie keiner haben will.


----------



## gruffi (31. Juli 2022)

Es scheint sich so langsam das zu bestätigen, was ich seit Beginn an befürchtet hatte. Koduri passt in der aktuellen Situation nicht so wirklich zu Intel. Was meinte ein AMD Verantwortlicher zuletzt über ihn, er ist mehr Visionär als alles andere. Aufgrund Intels eher träger Firmenpolitik haben Visionäre dort eh schon einen schweren Stand. Da sollte Koduri mal bei Jim Keller nachfragen. Und in der aktuellen Situation braucht Intel erst recht keinen Visionär. Wenn ihnen in den letzten Jahren was abgegangen ist, dann vor allem Execution. Anhaltende Fertigungsprobleme, Produkte die weit hinter ihren Erwartungen zurückblieben, immer wieder Verschiebungen von wichtigen Produkten. Ich denke nicht, dass Koduri diese Probleme für die Grafiksparte so schnell lösen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dann hau doch die Quellen raus. Ist das so schwer für dich deine Aussagen zu untermauern oder bleibt das leeres Geschwätz?
> Hier mal ein paar Beispiele dass es ggü. den typischen Epycs keine 13% sind:
> Epyc 7343 1624€ vs 7373x 4229€ Preisdifferenz:  ca. 2,6x
> Epyc 7543 3581€ vs 7573x 6359€ Preisdifferenz: ca. 1,77x
> ...



Lieber mit den absoluten Preisunterschieden arbeiten:
Bei 77XX: 480 Euro pro Chip
Bei 75XX: 350 Euro pro Chip
Bei 73XX: 330 Euro pro Chip
Bei Ryzen: 200 Euro pro Chip (in Anbetracht der Taktraten: 5700X als Basis)

Man kann nur mutmaßen, wieviel Spielraum AMD bei der zusätzlichen Marge hat, aber zumindest letztere CPU wurde gezielt als Konter gegen die Konkurrenz platziert und wird somit am unteren Ende liegen, der Rest in dem Bereich den man gerne hätte, wenn man stark genug ist die Preise frei zu wählen.

Aber wie will man damit Prozessoren im beliebten 150-250-Euro-Bereich realisieren, ohne die Marge massiv zu kürzen? Oder mit je zwei davon Ryzen 9 für unter 500 Euro? Zumal das Werte für TSMC N7 sind. Die Nachfrage für N5 ist weitaus kritischer, denn eigentlich wollte Großkunde Apple längst auf N3 wechseln, musste das aber wegen technischer Probleme bei TSMC verschieben. Mal eben 50 Prozent mehr Silizium je CPU verbauen geht also nur, wenn man bereit ist 33 Prozent weniger CPUs zu produzieren. Eine solche Entscheidung dürfte Intel noch mehr entgegenkommen als ein "nur guter" Geschwindigkeitsfortschritt von Zen 3 auf 4 ohne V-Cache.


----------



## Kondar (1. August 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Der Milchbauer müsste sich bei deren Kunden entschuldigen, wenn die Milch nicht gut ist.
> Die Kunden kaufen keine schlechtere Milch, zu höheren Preisen.


RTX 3080 mit vollen 10GB Speicher   für schlanke ~1000+€ 
Jaja Home Office und Co.

Der "Kunde" kauft jeden XYZ. Man muss es ihm nur lange genug einreden.
Auch die RTX 4080 wird sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen.
Wie will man schließlich auch ohne GPU seine Fridays for Future "Protest" planen.


----------



## gerX7a (3. August 2022)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> @gerX7a
> 
> Was das Gerücht unterstreicht: Nach Koduri's Abgang ist man gegenüber Nvidia wieder konkurrenzfähig - und steigert sich. Das gab es vorher nicht. Die Steigerung von RDNA auf RDNA2 ist im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Generationen schon enorm.


Lol, du hast es nicht verstanden, oder? AMD hat zugunsten der RDNA2-Entwicklung (_denn das war faktisch das, was man seit Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts für die Konsolen entwickelte_) Arbeitsstunden und Ressourcen von der Entwicklung dedizierter GPUs abgezogen und sich auf die Kooperation mit Sony/Microsoft konzentriert, weil die gesicherte Absatzzahlen versprachen (_zwar bei geringer Marge aber dafür mehrjährig und großvolumig_), was zu der Zeit für AMD dringend notwendig und ein zwingender Sicherheitsfallschirm war, denn wenn Intel bei seiner 10nm-Entwicklung besser (_oder eher nicht ganz so schlecht_) vorangekommen wäre, wäre AMDs wirtschaftliche Entwicklungskurve, wie man sie nun beobachten konnte, deutlich gehemmt worden, weil Intel weitaus konkurrenzfähiger gewesen wäre.
Entsprechend wurde Vega zusammengestaucht und man brachte auch in den Folgejahren lediglich einen mäßig überarbeiteten Shrink in Form von Vega20 heraus *) und fertigte Alt-Produkte über viele Jahre, weil man keine Ressourcen für was Neues hatte. Beispielsweise CDNA kam erst deutlich später auf den Plan, als man mehr Geld und Ressourcen vorweisen kommte. Und das vermeintliche RDNA ohne Nummer bzw. das was AMD in 2019 als Navi10 herausbrachte, war voraussichtlich ein billiger SpinOff der eigentlichen Konsolenentwicklung, der soweit zurechtgestutzt werden musste, dass man Sony/Microsoft ggü. nicht vertragsbrüchig wurde, denn schließlich entwicklete man die Architektur in deren Auftrag und konnte natürlicherweise diese nicht schon 18 Monate vorm Konsolenlaunch auf dem PC in dem Markt bringen. Und in 2019 (_ggf. etwas später im Jahr_) hätte man RDNA2 sicherlich schon bringen können, wenn man gedurft hätte, denn Entwickler weltweit arbeiteten schon in umfangreichem Maße mit Prototyp-Boards der NextGen. Entsprechend fragwürdig waren auch AMDs Marketingäußerungen seit Mitte 2018 zum Thema Raytracing, denn natürlich wusste man, dass man nichts dergleichen vor Ende 2020 in den Markt bringen dürfte, da man sich schon lange zuvor vertraglich festgelegt hatte.

Mit Koduri hat das nichts zu tun, weder im Positiven noch im Negativen. - Den meisten Menschen fällt es zwar einfacher sich einen Sachverhalt zu merken, wenn man daraus eine in sich schlüssige Geschichte spinnt (_schlicht weil unser Gehirn darauf ausgelegt ist_), das hat aber nicht unbedingt was mit projekttechnischen oder wirtschaftlichen Realitäten und objektiven Sachverhalten zu tun. Darüber hinaus war er nur einer von Hunderten Mitarbeitern in der RTG, zwar ein wichtiger, aber dennoch nur einer von vielen und auch wenn Gehälter manchmal was anderes suggerieren, so designed, entwickelt, validiert und fertigte ein Koduri ebensowenig einen GPU-Chip im Alleingang wie ein Ferdinand Piech dies jemals mit einem Auto aus der Volkwagengruppe getan hat. 

*) Übrigens auch ein Design mit dem man erneut kaum punkten konnte, im Consumer-Markt erst recht, aber dafür war das Design ja grundsätzlich auch nicht gedacht. Im professionellen Segment konnte man jedoch dennoch nicht gegen nVidia bestehen und so stampfte man den Vollausbau schließlich ein und verkaufte die Kapazitäten mal wieder quasi exklusiv an Apple, wie so oft im letzten Jahrzehnt, denn AMD war im vergangenen Jahrzehnt GPU-technisch weitestgehend ein Auftragsfertiger, der diese Entwicklungen lediglich auch für sich mitverwendete. Beispielsweise über Apple dürfte AMD indirekt weitaus mehr Vega abgesetzt haben als es AMD selbst mit seinen eigenen Produkten konnte und Polaris war nicht minder mit Blick auf Apple entwickelt worden.


----------



## gruenerknilch (8. August 2022)

Boooooom heute kam die Warnung seitens Nvidia 
Man rechnet nicht mehr mit 8 Mrd sondern nur noch mit 6,7 Mrd

Soviel zum Thema Mining ist ja gar nicht sooooo schlimm und man verdient sich daran ja gar keine goldene Nase.
Auf ganzer Linie verarscht!

War ja klar, nachdem AMD geringere GPU Verkäufe meldet - und ich hab gesagt, dass das Nvidia noch auf den Fuss fallen wird.
Sieht man mal, wie den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wurde.

Umso schlimmer, dass Intel es doppelt verkackt hat - Performance und Zeittechnisch.

6.70 vs 8.10 Outlook ist ja ähnlich desaströs wie Intel
Abschreibung von 1,32 Mrd.... 

Was für ein Desaster....


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> 6.70 vs 8.10 Outlook ist ja ähnlich desaströs wie Intel
> Abschreibung von 1,32 Mrd....


Lol, damit ist ja Nvidia dann in dem Quartal nur noch haarscharf vor AMD, Umsatztechnisch, wer hätte das gedacht.
Das sind ja ziemlich heftige Nachrichten.


----------

